# Breaking Apart by Eduardoqb (Might trigger)



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

I was having a browse on http://www.deviantart.com and came across this which I can relate too:










I wanted to show you guys because I?m assuming some of you might relate to it as well. I?ve asked the artist if I could display it and he has agreed, I?ve given him the link to this thread. Here are his details:

http://eduardoqb.deviantart.com


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Thats pretty good and slightly scary at the same time


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Funnily enough I have felt myself to be like that sometimes. It was really unpleasant but I got over it somehow and something lifted. It's possible to go past the feeling of being broken, somehow.


----------

